# [Solved] TuxOnIce: Kein automatisches Ausschalten

## Finswimmer

Hallo,

ich wollte es so einrichten, dass mein Laptop bei niedrigem Akkustand automatisch in SuspendToDisk geht.

Dazu habe ich mir TuxOnIce eingerichtet. 

Ich nutze SwapFile, auf einem Desktop-Rechner klappt das ohne Probleme.

Bei meinem Laptop (Sony Vaio VPCEB1Z1E) schaltet sich der Laptop nach erfolgreichem Abspeichern des Images nicht aus.

Leider sehe ich auch nichts, da die Ausgabe auf dem Framebuffer nicht geht...? (Ich sehe grade, dass der Pfad zu dem tuxoniceui_text falsch war).

Wie kann ich den Laptop dazu veranlassen, dass er sich automatisch ausschaltet?

Bei einem init 0 bzw. suspend2ram geht es ohne Weiteres?

Vielen Dank

Tobi

EDIT:

Nachdem der richtige Pfad im Kernel stand, funktioniert auch das automatische Ausschalten

----------

